# Quality Knob Locks & Deadbolts.



## CamProp (Jul 26, 2013)

*Source of Quality Knob Locks & Deadbolts?*

Any ideas which company sells this quality lock? (pictured below)?
I've attached photos of the locks we are looking for.
The box is white, with only a keycode sticker on the end.
There are two gold keys, not labeled or stamped with keycode.
ALSO there is a plastic insert "tang" included.
Any ideas which company sells this quality lock?


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Might be buylockbox.com


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> Might be buylockbox.com


Definately looks like buylockbox.com packaging. They seem to have decent products, however I haven't ordered from them in awhile and these companies change their products every so often depending on suppliers, so don't be dissappointed if you make an order and the locks aren't identical to those.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I've never had the plastic insert from buylockbox but the packaging looks the same.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

The boxes and materials look like the ones I just got from PPM, but didn't have the white plastic sleeve in them. Same single number sticker on the sides.


----------



## PropertyWerX LTD. (Apr 15, 2013)

*Off topic*

I buy from Carrdan.com

Great locks so far.


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

Is that white piece of plastic, the striker plate?! WTF?


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Field Audit Services LLC said:


> Is that white piece of plastic, the striker plate?! WTF?


No. It goes into the strike mortise and the plate goes over the top of it.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> No. It goes into the strike mortise and the plate goes over the top of it.



See I wouldn't know about that I almost NEVER change a strike plate. I rarely change the insert in the door if it's compatible it stays and we go to the next property.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> See I wouldn't know about that I almost NEVER change a strike plate. I rarely change the insert in the door if it's compatible it stays and we go to the next property.


Yep. I can count on 1 hand how many I've changed in the past 8 years.


----------

